# VAG Tuner Live, 16th July 2017, Donington Park



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Once again VAG Tuner are putting on their brilliant show for all VAG cars at Donnington Park.










Post code for Donington Park Track: DE74 2RP

Vag Tuner Live is the premium event in the VAG scene supporting high quality home grown products with 100% hands on approach, testing, demonstrating, exhibiting in an iconic quality sporting environment the UK and Europe's very best performance tuning products.

VAG Tuner was launched in October 2015 at Donington Park Circuit Exhibition Centre (known as the 'Engine Room'). The event was an outstanding success enjoying support form over 50+ car clubs, 2000+cars, 4500 tickets, 50+ manufacturers and the biggest names in the performance tuning scene.

Apart from having a great time amongst like minded car folks there's the _revo_ club lounge to discuss anything you want to know about your pride and joy which you can also show off at the show and shine.
Track time will be open pit sessions in three 2 hourly slots.
There's the Melbourne Loop, a world famous extension to the main circuit at Donington and this section made the venue F1 GP class. It is currently being discussed if drivers can use it on the day so there'll be plenty to do and see.

To buy your ticket click on the link below:

https://shop.vagtuner.co.uk/

In the shop select VAG Tuner Live Entry Tickets.
Please select club stand on parking option if you are a driver. The *TT Forum* is the bottom option just now but that will be moved into the alphabetical slot shortly.

I hope to see loads of you there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Donington is an excellent circuit. Chances are the weather will be good too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have word from Phil and Sue that they'll be there


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

A3DFU said:


> Once again VAG Tuner are putting on their brilliant show for all VAG cars at Donnington Park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booking my ticket this weekend and looking forward to attending, it's looking likely I be on my own so looking forward to get to meet some fellow tt owners.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should be a good car day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> Booking my ticket this weekend and looking forward to attending, it's looking likely I be on my own so looking forward to get to meet some fellow tt owners.


Brilliant [smiley=dude.gif] 
I'm looking forward to meeting you


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

What the deal? The 2 hour "Track Time" seems good. Do I just turn up in my bog standard TT and hare round the circuit for 2 hours (That'd be about 280 miles  ) Or do I require full roll-cage, Nomex kit, go-faster stripes, and big number on the side?

PS Is there any insurance available?

PPS What's the lap record?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GaryG said:


> What the deal? The 2 hour "Track Time" seems good. Do I just turn up in my bog standard TT and hare round the circuit for 2 hours (That'd be about 280 miles  ) Or do I require full roll-cage, Nomex kit, go-faster stripes, and big number on the side?
> 
> PS Is there any insurance available?
> 
> PPS What's the lap record?


Hi Gary,

I've to quit on lap record. Re insurance, some drive without one and just keep their fingers crossed. Alternatively you may want to contact professional insurers?
As for track time you just use your bog standard TT (and take it easy .... or not?)

I'm looking forward to seeing you on the day


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Many thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome Gary


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've booked my ticket. If you are thinking of booking track time then having previously been round it I would say that Donington is quite a nice circuit with plenty of open grass and gravel run off areas on bends - not like some with a wall nearby - so if you are unfortunate enough to come off it's a graceful slide to a stop with nothing to dent apart from your pride :wink:


----------



## DPD (Jun 19, 2015)

Probably worth mentioning that the gravel run offs are actually more like gravel ponds ! Expect to be submerged up to your (wheel) nuts depending on the speed you hit them ! You only have to watch the Pro's come off the track to see the damage caused - usually a tow truck is needed to drag cars out. I'd take the corners gingerly if you value your car.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I received my wrist band and ticket yesterday. All we need is [smiley=sunny.gif] 
See all of you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have one free wrist band and stand pass left so if you like to receive it please let me know asap (incl. your postal address)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Epic Fail Dani.

Can I just point out that your picture of Donnington Park is not Donington Park. :roll:  :?

This is Donnington Park  









*UPDATE: Nice editing Dani, and you're welcome* :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Moving on 

To get there from the M1 dont use the "Front" entry you will have to drive over a lot of rough ground to get to the paddock.

Use the much better south entrance below in purple, red is the "normal front" that I suggest you don't use.
Have a good day!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you. I'm looking forward to a great day tomorrow


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

See you around 930ish...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes indeed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Westy-TT180 said:


> See you around 930ish...


Super. I'm aiming for 9:00am or so depending on my dose of coffee :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to meet you Westy. Good to see some faces not seen for a while too 

Got some good advice about suspension upgrades today!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can only second this 

What a brilliant day in good company it was. It was good to meet faces new and old and engage in the usual banter. And it was just super to end the day with a mini cruise to the excellent Royal Oak for a sumptuous evening meal with friends.

Roll along next event


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice to meet you all too, was a good day!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Westy-TT180 said:


> was a good day!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## DPD (Jun 19, 2015)

A pic of the day....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice picture! I was so busy chatting to people and suspension traders I completely forgot to take any pictures


----------



## DPD (Jun 19, 2015)

A couple of final pics


----------



## DPD (Jun 19, 2015)

photo removed - reg numbers too visible


----------



## DPD (Jun 19, 2015)

Final pic


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pictures of a great day out. Thanks for posting


----------

